# Use a SRAM Cassette with Shimano Ultegra components?



## Merc

Can I use a SRAM PG-1070 Cassette on a bike of mine that has all Shimano Ultegra components? I am asking because I already have this cassette and was about to buy another Ultegra cassette, but if I don't have to then that would be great. Will I have to adjust my rear derailure if I do this?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I run SRAM cassettes on all my otherwise Shimano-equipped bikes. No problems. To further stir up the gene pool, I also run KMC chains.


----------



## Randy99CL

Which cassette do you have?

Sram makes cassettes with 30+ big cogs that won't work with a normal short cage Ultegra RD; it is rated for 28 max.


----------



## Merc

I have a SRAM cassette with 11-28. I'm trying to use a spare cassette that I have and save a few dollars in the process. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## tednugent

Merc said:


> Can I use a SRAM PG-1070 Cassette on a bike of mine that has all Shimano Ultegra components? I am asking because I already have this cassette and was about to buy another Ultegra cassette, but if I don't have to then that would be great. Will I have to adjust my rear derailure if I do this?


I have SRAM PG-1070 and 1050 on my SHimano drivetrains on the road & CX bikes

I have a Shimano cassette on my SRAM drivetrain on the mtb.

Do you have to adjust your rear derailleur? Depends, are you changing the big cog size and/or small cog?


----------



## Merc

The sizes are the same. My second bike is at my in-laws place in California (I'm in Texas) and I have a new wheelset for that bike. I want to get the new wheelset up and running so I can just "plug and play" the new wheelset onto that bike without having to adjust anything. I don't know of it matters but the wheelset that is currently on that bike is Roval's SL45 and I am replacing them with Zipp 404s.


----------



## PJ352

Randy99CL said:


> Which cassette do you have?
> 
> Sram makes cassettes with 30+ big cogs that won't work with a normal short cage Ultegra RD; it is rated for 28 max.


Shimano specs are notoriously conservative. A 30T cog will run fine with most any Shimano RD.

BTW, cage length doesn't dictate max cog. It dictates total tooth capacity.

EX:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-5X90B-003-00-ENG_v1_m56577569830702204.PDF


----------



## PJ352

Merc said:


> The sizes are the same. My second bike is at my in-laws place in California (I'm in Texas) and I have a new wheelset for that bike. I want to get the new wheelset up and running so I can just "plug and play" the new wheelset onto that bike without having to adjust anything. I don't know of it matters but *the wheelset that is currently on that bike is Roval's SL45 and I am replacing them with Zipp 404s.*


Unless the wheelsets are dished the same (which is highly unlikely), you'll have to make a slight adjustment to cable tension after the cassette/ wheel swap.


----------



## Randy99CL

Randy99CL said:


> Which cassette do you have?
> 
> Sram makes cassettes with 30+ big cogs that won't work with a normal short cage Ultegra RD; it is rated for 28 max.


Hi again Merc
Yeah, except for what I wrote above, Sram is 100% compatible. Some prefer them to Shimano.


----------

